

Map of ToshL App Syncs Around the World in Real Time (Open-sourced) - Beat-O
http://toshl.com/blog/post/28/map-of-toshl-app-syncs-around-the-world-in-real-time/

======
Groxx
Not really 'real time' in my book: [https://github.com/toshl/toshl-
live/blob/master/index.php#L1...](https://github.com/toshl/toshl-
live/blob/master/index.php#L105)

They run an ajax request every 3 seconds, and drop pins sequentially every 1.5
seconds. It's a queue on top of Google Maps - there are tons of these.

The most-useful parts might be the constants in the PHP portions, but I have a
feeling they're unnecessary, given that they seem to be in the MaxMind
database they're using.

------
peterknego
This serves no purpose for the user. Just a marketing gimmick.

